# TBT's Seventh Annual Easter Events: Closing Ceremony



## Justin (May 1, 2019)

[easter2019][/easter2019]​
Welcome to the Closing Ceremony for TBT's Seventh Annual Easter Events!

Inside this thread you will find the final winners for the Egg Decorating Contest and the winner of the Easter Egg Hunt. Thank you to everyone who participated in any of the activities and thank you to Jeremy, Laudine, Tina, and Zipper O. Bunny for their work running everything.

See you next year!


*Now without further ado,
I present the fabulous winners
of TBT's Seventh Annual Easter Events!*​


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2019)

*Easter Egg Hunt*

The winner of this year's *Golden Easter Egg* was *toadsworthy!*








*Egg Decorating Contest*

*First Place by gyro with 69 votes*





*Second Place by B3N with 38 votes*





*Third Place by skarmoury with 94 tiebreaker votes*





*Honorable Mention to the tiebreaker runner-up Rosetti with 80 tiebreaker votes*





*VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



hestu





Heyden





mogyay





Miharu





Chibi.Hoshi





glow





Nougat





Zane





Jacob





Sunny duet





honeyaura





Oldcatlady


----------



## Raayzx (May 1, 2019)

This was so much fun! Thanks to everyone who hosted these events and congrats to all the winners  Cya next year zipper


----------



## MasterM64 (May 1, 2019)

Congratulations to all the winners!  This was an awesome event and I really did enjoy my first Easter event!


----------



## LilD (May 1, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! Thanks for the fun event =)


----------



## Nougat (May 1, 2019)

Yayy congrats to the winners and to everyone who was nominated!  This was so fun. Thanks staff!


----------



## Lancelot (May 1, 2019)

Wooooooohooooo, thanks!  congrats to kai, Skarmoury and Toad too! 

Thanks for hosting it staff! Was good fun


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 1, 2019)

congrats to gyro for winning with a meme number


----------



## Heyden (May 1, 2019)

Big congrats to the winners!! All the eggs looked amazing, I was ecstatic to have even been nominated because art has never been my forte :]
Also thank you to the staff for running the events, this years egg designs have been my absolute favourite so that's awesome too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 1, 2019)

and congrats to b3n for finally obtaining a full set of trophy collectibles (the first to do this perhaps?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also congrats to skarmoury for your egg that is not even close to a skarmory aside from bird thing

and lastly, congrats again to everyone else that made it far into the finals, and of course rosetti for getting the staff to do extra work because of managing to get a tie


----------



## skarmoury (May 1, 2019)

dskjhf this is the first time I've won a trophy, so I'm so glad ahhh
congrats to gyro and B3N for the astounding egg designs, and to toads for getting that golden egg! and special mention to Rosetti, it was definitely a close battle nonetheless and your egg deserves recognition!

thanksss for the fun event staff. c:


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 1, 2019)

congrats to the winners, skarmory, b3n, gyro and toadsworthy!! Cograts to the nominees as well! Everyone who had entered had such beautiful eggs, it was amazing to see what everyone came up with! I look forward to next years event. Thanks staff for the work you've put into this event ♡


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to everyone & thank you staff for another great event. c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! And big congrats to B3N for being the first member to win four official contests on The Bell Tree (including all three trophies). I will be updating my Victory Road blog series to include the winners.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 1, 2019)

oh yeah, and of course thanks once again to the staff for hosting this delightfully hellish event that kept us scrambling around like hard boiled deteggtives for another year. with the addition of giving the creative yolks something else to do either in addition to or aside from the egg hunt, plus all those the came out of their shells for designing. this year's easter events surely were all they were cracked up to be


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! They were all beautiful entires c:


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2019)

thanks again for another fun egg hunt, and for adding the great egg coloring contest!

and big congrats again to Toads for capturing the golden egg!

and congrats to the community favorites in the egg decorating,
as well as to all the staff faves!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2019)

The first entry in my Victory Road Series has been updated to include the new winners. So far, 85 members have won a contest.

Skarmoury, congratulations for becoming the 11th member to win a contest, a TBT Fair event, and a seasonal event. Before this contest, only 10 members went that far.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to all. This was a fun event, and I will try harder to find all the eggs next year.

If you ever do the egg contest next year, I’ll be sure to make an egg you’ll love. Hopefully.


----------



## Ossiran (May 1, 2019)

Congratulations, everyone! And slightly bigger congrats to gyro for first place.


----------



## Zane (May 1, 2019)

Congrats everybody!! Thanks to all the staff for running these two events, I enjoyed both of them. :D


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! And kudos to the other nominees! Such great creativity!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 1, 2019)

This was certainly an interesting event!  Thanks again for the free egg currency and all the beautiful egg collectibles to buy with it.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (May 1, 2019)

Oh, I'm glad the Pave egg won third! It was my favorite of all the eggs in the contest and I wanted it to win something!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 1, 2019)

I voted for the truly painted ones and not the crafted ones because it takes lots of skill to be able to paint that small and detailed on an egg without screwing it up. The crafted ones are still really beautiful and I almost picked that Celeste at first, but ended up going with the egg by B3N. Congrats, everyone. You deserve it!


----------



## Hat' (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to everyone for both the egg hunt and the egg dcorating contest!!!!
Everyone did an awesome job!
The winner's (and the other eggs too!!) eggs are so pretty and deserve their place!!! Congratulations!


----------



## seliph (May 1, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> congrats to gyro for winning with a meme number



that's all that matters really

--

anyways, thanks staff and thanks everyone!! i haven't gotten a trophy on here before, i'm glad my first is the gold :')

also congrats to ben and skarmoury!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

ongrats to all who won the egg decorating contest! This event was a blast!! I'm already hyped for next year's egg hunt lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

Grats to everyone  Hope it returns next year if anything, it was fun


----------



## Miharu (May 1, 2019)

Congrats everyone!! This was such a fun event!! Thanks staff for organizing it!! Cx Also really loved the art and new collectibles!! Looking forward to the next event <3


----------



## dedenne (May 1, 2019)

congrats everyone, those eggs were amazing wow


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for the great event, staff! And once again, congrats to the Egg Decorating nominees/winners. You all made some outright incredible designs.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners and thank you to the staff for a very fun event!


----------



## toadsworthy (May 1, 2019)

Weeeeeeee, golden egg is easily one of my fav collectibles now! Thanks again mods!

When do winners get their egg of choice?


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2019)

Thanks again for running this staff, this year was really great. And congrats to all the winners/nominees/people who got the collectibles they were after! 

(Thank you to whoever nominated my egg, please don't take my username color away)


----------



## Valzed (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners & nominees! I truly loved the Egg Decorating Contest and am proud to have survived my very first Egg Hunt with most of my brain cells intact. lol! Thank you to Jeremy & all the Staff for all you do for us with these events & for all you do every day!

(Sleep lightly, Zipper. I'm coming for you.)


----------



## Amilee (May 1, 2019)

congrats to the winners~
thanks for hosting such an awesome event again !!


----------



## cornimer (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners and nominees, thanks staff for hosting a super awesome and fun Easter event


----------



## roseflower (May 1, 2019)

Congrats to the winners and nominees, it was a great contest
Sadly I wasn't able to participate this year but hopefully next year!


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 1, 2019)

congrats to all the winners and the staff! and thanks to everyone for being here


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

congrats y'all!! Everyone's eggs were stunning!


----------



## 22lexi (May 1, 2019)

Congratulations to all he winners! I had an amazing first Easter event! Thanks again to everyone who made this all happen


----------



## moonbyu (May 1, 2019)

congrats, everyone!


----------



## r a t (May 1, 2019)

congrats to all winners and nominees!! this event was a lot of fun, i really enjoyed taking the time to paint my egg - i hope this will also be around for the next hunt!


----------



## Snowesque (May 1, 2019)

This was really fun, the entries were so impressive. 
Looking forward to seeing what next year holds!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 2, 2019)

Congrats guys! Great job this year, staff!!! Y?all rock!!!


----------



## digimon (May 2, 2019)

congratulations!! thanks staff for organizing and holding such a fun event! :3


----------



## Dacroze (May 2, 2019)

Congrats to everyone, the entries all looked really amazing!

This was a really great and fun event and I really enjoyed it. Thanks to all the staff members for organising it!


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2019)

Congrats all ! The event looked like it was really fun, bummer I missed out ;w; !!


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

Congrats to the winners, well deserved! And thank you again, staff, for making this happen. I had fun 


goodbye purple/pink username :'>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosetti said:


> congrats to all winners and nominees!! this event was a lot of fun, i really enjoyed taking the time to paint my egg - i hope this will also be around for the next hunt!



Same here! I hope this becomes an annual thing <3


----------

